# New Member and Hello to all you beekeepers.



## Apis Honey Buddy (Jun 22, 2011)

I have been a beekeeper for 10 years, after retiring from a manufacturing environment of Textile Finishing Equipment.
I have a farm in South Carolina and an apiary of approximately 40 hives. I do some teaching of beekeeping and currently have a Journeyman level of Master Beekeeping. I am working on a Masters level in SC and a Masters in the EAS. Glad to be here and looking forward to all the forums.
Have a Great Day
Apis Honey Buddy


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome AHB!


----------



## Bees In Miami (Nov 30, 2012)

Welcome Apis Honey Buddy! Lots of great folks here...return more often! We can always use other perspectives!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site Buddy! I am a newbie in northern Pickens County. I'm an architect and have been involved in numerous textile facilities since the early 80s. Not so many now. :-( I would love to see your apiary sometimes. I am presently clearing trees to the south of my apiary site (and garden) to increase the amount of sunshine I get. I am north of (behind Aunt Sue's) Hwy. 11. I have a lot of bear proofing to do too. Any advice/help will be greatly appreciated.

Hank


----------



## Lazy W (Apr 14, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Apis Honey Buddy (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello Hank,
I am pleased to be on site. thank You. I was in textiles from 1962 to 1980, then began my own manufacturing firm from 1980 to 2001 when I retired. I am graduate of Clemson, BSIM.

I have 68 acres near Furman where I enjoy clearing land with my Kobelco Track hoe. I have a garden and building a greenhouse at present. I lecture at Furman Univ. (BeeKeeping) and at my Apiary on Rutledge Lake Road. You are welcome to visit my apiary any time. Glad to help you any way I can.
If you build a bear fence, put strands about 6 inches apart, up to 5 feet. If you have electrical power, use a large battery (I do not have power at the apiary so I have to use solar energy).

Will answer any questions you have and may pick your brain some day in building a cabin on the site.. I use to have a contractors license but have forgotten most of what I knew at the time.
Buddy


----------



## Apis Honey Buddy (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello Lazy W,
thank you for the welcome.
How about letting me in on what your beekeeping experience is todate!
Buddy


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Buddy:
I sent you a private message.
Hank


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

Why private?


----------



## Apis Honey Buddy (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello Hank,
Have not received the private message. My email is [email protected]. 
Send me your comments.
Buddy


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello from the other end of South Carolina. Lots of beekeepers up your way, not many down here.


----------



## Apis Honey Buddy (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello sfisher,
I am vacationing in Charleston at the moment. We have had lots of rain in Greenville this week.
Can you tell me where you are located and your major concerned about your location?
Buddy


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

samoadc said:


> Why private?


Because I gave him my SS# and bank account information! lol Just my contact info.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Apis Im in Murrells Inlet 90 miles up the coast from Charelston, 10 miles South of Myrtle Beach. What exactly do you mean about my major concerns with this location?


----------



## Apis Honey Buddy (Jun 22, 2011)

Good Morning,
I know Murrells inlet very well. Had some good friends there about 30 or 40 years ago. Did you ever know a Mac Bryant, and his two brothers? One of them test piloted the plane that carried the atom bomb. They owned the property on the point just across from Mickey Spalanes place.

In regards to the concern question, I was trying to determine if there were any concerns other than number of beekeepers in the region. What is your nearest bee association to Murrells Inlet? I would think in your region that the bees would or could be active most of the year. Guess you are on the same latitude as Sumter, but have not looked at the map.

How many beekeepers do you have in the area? Are all the beekeepers associating together? How long you been keeping bees? I started after my retirement and been at it about 10 years now. Have my Journeyman Level and working on my Masters level in the Master Beekeeper program of the State. I know a couple of beekeepers on Johns Island.

Have a great day and let me know if I can be of any assistance. Are you coming to the Spring meeting in Rock Hill in March?


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

I never meet any of the Bryant brothers, but I did meet a local woman one night in Murrells Inlet who told me that her father Piloted the Enola Gay. But he didnt drop the bomb, so I guess that would of been his daughter.

My nearest bee association is Blackwater Beekeepers in Conway, I am a member but I work 6 nights a week every week. So I have never made it to a meeting. My bees have not stoped flying or bringing in pollen yet this year. I saw a tree today that was already starting to get leaves on it, but I couldnt figure out what kind of a tree it was, it was a big hardwood.

I started beekeeping in 09 the same year I got diagnossed with throat cancer. I fought that for a couple of years and lost my bees will doing so. I started back up this year, and went into the winter with 3 hives and 4 nucs. Im getting 3 more hives and 4 more nucs finished right now for spring time. Thats all the bigger I plan on getting, I keep all of my bees in my backyard. I dont know of any other beekeepers in my area, nor have I ever seen any hives. 

Good luck with the Master Beekeeper. I have noticed that there are alot of beekeepers up your way, especially in Pickens. I have a nephew in Anderson who is starting out at it also. Take care, Steve


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Good morning sfisher. I hope you have beat the cancer. My wife is a cancer survivor. I'm a newbie from Pickens and am excited about this spring. Did your nephew attend the Pickens meeting last week? There were a couple of guys there from Anderson.

Good luck with the bees this year!


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

He didn't make the meeting the company he works for sent him to Germany that week.


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for the logical private response. I was hoping it was for some new widely unknown bee culture wisdom. Maybe next time.


----------

